# Shimano Ultegra WH-6600 or Mavic Aksium wheelset?



## Bounty Hunter (Mar 23, 2009)

I'm looking for a cheap wheelset that will hold up for me (5'10" 225 lbs). I found a couple sets on sale at the LBS this weekend and I was wondering on what to go with. 

I'm picking up a 2nd wheelset with some hardcase road tires for my Yeti ARC-X cyclocross bike. I can't seem to find any feedback on the Ultegra wheelset. The reviews seem decent on the Aksiums for the money. The Ultegra set seems a little lighter, but will they be just as strong as the Aksiums? I can get the Ultegra wheelset for $329 and the Mavic Asksium set for $220. Just wondering which would be better and why.

Thanks!  Oh and be gentle...I'm still new at this road bike thing. I normally spend my time on my Specialized Epic Comp Mt Bike and post over at mtbr.com.


----------



## simonton (Mar 11, 2007)

The shimano are a low spoke wheel and the rim has had a poor reputation for durability so I would advise on that basis to not look at it at your weight. Further they have a priority spoke and rim which are both expensive and not often stocked. That is however a very good price for those wheels.


----------



## Rubber Lizard (May 10, 2007)

Both are pretty junky as wheels go. The Shimano would be the better of the the two. 

Basically the best wheelset for the money, is an Open Pro rim laced to an Ultegra hub, 32 spokes of course. It'll be plenty durable for your weight and easily repairable while weighing the same, or less than both of the above options. You should be able to find such a set for under 400. 
Search through the forum posts. You'll find lots of info on the above wheel described.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Do yourself a big favor Hunter and go  with these. You won't regret it. They're quality, well-built, repairable wheels at a great price.


----------



## Jeepster82 (Mar 11, 2009)

I've had the mavic wheels mentioned and love them. Not everyone has a $1000 budget for wheels. They are bombproof.


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

Jeepster82 said:


> I've had the mavic wheels mentioned and love them. Not everyone has a $1000 budget for wheels. They are bombproof.


+1000. I have had both sets, the Mavics are bombproof, and to my mind are a great value. I am 225 also


----------



## DS1239622 (Mar 21, 2007)

Ive got the WH-6600s. 4300 miles and as true as the day I bought them. I'm 180lbs now, but did the vast majority of those 4300 miles at 195-215lbs.

The Ultegra hubs, while a bit heavy, are also durable and easy to service. The rims are semi-aero at 26mm and the spoke nipples are located on the hub lowering the rotational weight of the wheel. The rear rim is offset for increased strength as well.

I've had a very enjoyable experience with the wheels as did this reviewer:

http://www.gearreview.com/shimano_wh-6600.php


----------



## cyclesport45 (Dec 10, 2007)

I have the Ultegra SL wheelset. 3500 miles, I had to tweak maybe 2 spokes. I ride in New England, and I'm 215 pounds. I'd buy 'em again.


----------



## EverydayRide (Sep 12, 2008)

Bounty Hunter said:


> Thanks!  Oh and be gentle...I'm still new at this road bike thing. I normally spend my time on my Specialized Epic Comp Mt Bike and post over at mtbr.com.





Mike T. said:


> Do yourself a big favor Hunter and go  with these. You won't regret it. They're quality, well-built, repairable wheels at a great price.


For your weight I'd venture away from a radial front spoke wheel and anything defined as "light." You want to train high quality but not "gram" race lite. The best deal on the block would be spending your money on these in a brass nipple [not alloyed]. You'll get an Ultegra hub set for sub-$300 if deciding or for way under $500 you obtain a super solid set of wheel as Mike T. below outlined.

You buy a Dura Ace set-up it'll last you years.... and I should know because my set has lasted 38,000 kilometres and since 1996 in the worst weather conditions. These will out roll anything.


----------

